# Bayou Meto WMA, Arkansas...not just for ducks!



## Shotgun Shooter (Dec 4, 2009)

It does contain some good deer.  This buck was killed on Thankgiving evening...with a bow.


----------



## bowhunter07 (Dec 4, 2009)

awesome deer!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 4, 2009)

stud


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is one bad boy!


----------



## PaulD (Dec 4, 2009)

WWWHHHAAAAA....That's a stud!


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Dec 4, 2009)

BTW, that's not me in the pix, I didn't kill it.  This is a friend of a friend of a cousin of mine who lives in Arkansas.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW!!  Any idea on the gross score?


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks like hard hunting right there......


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Dec 4, 2009)

No idea on the gross score.  I'll try to find that out.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 4, 2009)

My guess is 184 1/8! Let us know when ya find out!


----------



## JamesG (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

gyotomightynose


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 4, 2009)

true deer/duck hunter  used a bow not to scare the roosting birds!!!    One nice buck!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2009)

boy he looks just flat tore up with emotion and excitement. Must be a hoot at deer camp


----------



## Jaker (Dec 4, 2009)

there are some big deer out there. there are a lot more deer on bayou meto than other parts of the state, but I havent seen that many big ones down there, apparently they do live tho. I do know that in the NE part of the state, I saw 3 bucks on public land last year over a week while duck hunting that would have all been greater than 130"s.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 4, 2009)

That's a stud. Congrat.'s to him.


----------



## Swamp Star (Dec 4, 2009)

If you have a freind of a freind of a cousin when we goin to Ark for a duck hunt???


That what I call a sasquilly.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats either a little feller or a heck of a deer.


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 6, 2009)

What a hoss.


----------

